# Ear infection? what can I do?



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

I'm taking him to the vet first thing tomorrow morning.

Is there anything I can do now?

He doesn't seem to be in pain, but looks nasty to me?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like possible mites.
you probably don't have ingredients for a proper solution. but you can use something mild. like witch hazel. (about 2 or 3 bucks at the pharmacy)
a handful of cotton balls and q-tips and get to work.
go slow and take your time. the skin is inflamed and even witch hazel will sting a bit.
talk to your pup while you work on cleaning. lets him know your doing something good for him. i'm guessing you don't clean his ears on a regular basis so DO NOT go into the ear canal. you have to be familiar with the shape of the ear canal to clean it without injuring your dog permanently.


----------



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

After looking at a few pictures online I think you're right. I'm going to take him to the bet tomorrow morning to make sure.

He doesn't hold still when I try cleaning them... He runs off. Any tips on getting him to calm down so I can clean them regularly from now on? 

Thanks.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

you're gonna have to restrain him at first. short leash him to something stable.
my boys loves getting his ears cleaned. i actually start singing Bob Marley songs before he gets cleaned and he goes nuts.
the key is to make it a fun bonding experience. talk to him (sing if you have to). scratch him and pet him. pat his chest and shoulders. they love all that.
then slowly work in the cleaning process.
may take a while. but they know what's good for them.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

also read this... lots of good info.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

lots of treats and reward when you are doing it. Help him associate good things with getting them washed. Good luck!


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I shut my dogs in the bathroom when I need to clean ears, treat wounds, and anything else like that.

*** Caveat, my dogs like the bathroom. They love baths and will hop into the tub waiting for me to turn the water on. Because I'm in CA, this is a rare and wonderful treat for them. If your dogs don't like the bathroom, find another smaller space to snuggle with them and slowly work the cleaning in.


----------



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice!..

I took him to the bet, and they gave me some anti-biotic cream to rub in his ear... it's clearing up already. Next time i'll try some of the suggestions in that link.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY glad to hear he is already feeling better! Always great to get a vets opinion!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Anthony503 said:


> Thanks for all the advice!..
> 
> I took him to the bet, and they gave me some anti-biotic cream to rub in his ear... it's clearing up already. Next time i'll try some of the suggestions in that link.


please do not wait till next time he has an infection to clean his ears.
some dogs are more prone to infection and they should be cleaned on a regular basis. you should be cleaning his ears to prevent future infections.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

vetericyn.com for ears is a good thing, the website for Pet Health Supplies | Pet Supplies | Revival Animal Health is a good thing to know too for the range of stuff= treats and toys too . One of my boys has ear problems and I use that arthritis freeze gel for pain on the outside of his ear around the bell and then I occupy him with his full dinner bowl. Then I can work on the interior ear. Now that you have seen the end result, watch him to see if he shakes his head more. That might tip you off earlier the next time.
Good luck.


----------



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

They don't look as nasty, but the vet says they're still infected.... 

Could have changing him from TOTW Bison formula to TOTW Wetlands formula caused it?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

those food formulas should not be a problem. idk what the vet told you but medication is only part of the treatment.
the ears need to be thoroughly cleaned BEFORE applying ointment. smearing ointment into a dirty ear is just going to make a nasty mess. get all the gunk out first. several cleanings should take place over the following weeks.
some of the mites can escape into his fur and come back to ear after the meds wear off. so a dip might be necessary.
something alot of people forget is to disinfect all surfaces and bedding the dog uses. if the dog is kept outdoors, then the yard needs to be treated.
if you have other animals they need to be treated also. mites are very contagious, they jump from one pet to another very easily.
basically CLEAN EVERYTHING. and keep it clean.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Are you cleaning the ears daily before applying the ointment? That'a a step that really needs to be done. It's like washing your own wound before putting on a clean bandage. You need to get the gack off so the ointment can get to the problem.

If you can't get your dog to sit for clearing out the ear with a cotton ball or paper towel, at least squish some Epiotic in there and let him shake it out before applying anything more. I haven't met a dog yet who doesn't love a good ear rub, but some legitimately will not let you work inside of their ears without restraining them.


----------

